# AFI Cinematography - 2022



## Viswesh (Oct 9, 2021)

Hey folks, is anybody in the process of applying cinematography at AFI 2022 ?
would love to connect...


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2021)

Good luck!

Be sure to add your application to our database when you apply. Here are our current application statistics:


American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography Acceptance Rate






41%

Admitted
20   out of   49   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
7   out of   49   Waitlisted



45%

*Not Admitted*
22   out of   49   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



And here are the instructions:

Application Requirements​Cinematography applicants are required to submit the following:


One example of original work that best demonstrates talent, ability and experience as a Cinematographer. The moving image submission can be no longer than 20 minutes in length, and you must be the sole Cinematographer on the project. The submission should demonstrate your _narrative ability._  The project should be in English or be subtitled in English.
Complete a “Ten-Sixty” video assignment with the subject of the video being “*restriction*”: 10 shots of video with total duration of 60 seconds. No audio, dialogue, or words in any form but music is allowed. No significant text, fancy transitions or color effects allowed. This should be a narrative video of 10 images, up to 60 seconds maximum TRT. We are interested in seeing your storytelling skills. Please submit a moving image film and not stills for this project. Creativity is key and does not have to have large production value. _Please consider health and safety concerns as you approach this prompt. _This exercise does not require you to spend any money or have a large production value so you may use your cell phone for the project, if you wish.
Still photographs portfolio of 8-12 images provided on a merged PDF which should include a few formal portraits. One image per page. No montages, screenshots, set stills, or frames from a motion picture original allowed. The presentation of your images is noticed, so please be thoughtful. Please limit file size to15mb or smaller.
A cinematography “reel” of up to three minutes
Supplemental Submissions (optional):


A second example of an original work that best demonstrates your talent, ability, and experience as a Cinematographer. The moving image submission can be no longer than 20 minutes in length, and you must be the sole Cinematographer.
A short sample of documentary work you may have done
Submissions will be accepted via YouTube or Vimeo links within the online application; all submissions should include whether or not the project was completed at an educational institution and the format(s)/camera used for each. DO NOT PASSWORD PROTECT THE VIDEO LINKS YOU PROVIDE IN YOUR APPLICATION. Please make sure all links are active until August 2022.

Application Deadline: Dec 1, 2021​


----------



## Viswesh (Oct 10, 2021)

Sure Chris,
Will add to the database once I'm done..


----------



## esprid (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm applying this year as well! How are you doing with the process so far? I'm shooting my ten-sixty assignment soon. Thought that it's a very challenging part of the portfolio.


----------



## Viswesh (Oct 22, 2021)

esprid said:


> I'm applying this year as well! How are you doing with the process so far? I'm shooting my ten-sixty assignment soon. Thought that it's a very challenging part of the portfolio.


Hey great to know, I'm working on my statement so far. Yet to shoot the assignment though, but also making sure the whole process is not daunting me. would love to know once are done with your materials we shall connect..


----------



## keren48p (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi, I am applying this year for cinematography, and I am clueless about the narrative statement. Does anyone has any examples for a cinematography narrative statement?


----------



## zhuolinh (Nov 19, 2021)

keren48p said:


> Hi, I am applying this year for cinematography, and I am clueless about the narrative statement. Does anyone has any examples for a cinematography narrative statement?


I think it's just an essay about your own story as a cinematographer, about your inspirations, your portfolio, why you choose to apply to AFI, career goals, etc. You can also email the admission office if you have any questions, they've been super responsive.


----------

